# Gcgf?



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know what happened to Gulf Coast Gun Forum? It appears to have been taken off line. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks,
sj1


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Been wondering myself. Hopefully just for maintenance.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know either. I just wanted to post so I can keep up with this thread. Anybody out there know anything?


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

I too am curious, my daily dose isn't there and I'm fiending


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe the moderators got tired of babysitting some of the mega-posters' trouble making?


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

joel6180 said:


> Maybe the moderators got tired of babysitting some of the mega-posters' trouble making?


 
I bet those some of those Azzhats that have been banned from here are freaking out about now. LOL


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

This is what I was told by a member "Yea it got shut down by Ian because to much BS in the political flavor starting fights and having emails sent to him about how he was running the forum or not running it. Just a bunch of winy little girls ruining it for everyone else." 
I feel like it will be back up in a few days after he has gotten his point across. Ian-Brant-John-Clay are all great guys just tired of baby sitting the racist bullshit topic's as of late


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Why is there a need for a gun forum. Don't we have that with our hunting-guns for sale sections.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Why is there a need for a gun forum. Don't we have that with our hunting-guns for sale sections.


A lot more to firearms than hunting! That forum is serving a great local niche that this forum cannot provide. I hope it comes back online soon. I just got back from the range and was going to talk gun talk over there only to find it down right now. Fishing and hunting, I come here mostly. But if it's just about firearms in general and shooting in general, that forum was awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> A lot more to firearms than hunting! That forum is serving a great local niche that this forum cannot provide. I hope it comes back online soon. I just got back from the range and was going to talk gun talk over there only to find it down right now. Fishing and hunting, I come here mostly. But if it's just about firearms in general and shooting in general, that forum was awesome!:thumbsup:


Yep, Maybe the admins here at PFF would consider adding some forums here to fulfill those needs.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What kind of is making me a little mad is I had a person's contact information in a PM yesterday. I didn't right down that information and I went to go and retrieve it only to find that I can't even get to my PM's on there.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

To much whining and baby sitting. The owner decided to shut it down. The future is unknown at this time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ha. Oh the irony.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Ha. Oh the irony.


Im sure you know. The same ole crap


----------



## Redlovingal' (Apr 28, 2015)

I hope it's only temporarily down. It feels weird not getting my daily dose but things were getting ridiculously out of hand. Nothing new but guess we will see what happens.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> A lot more to firearms than hunting! That forum is serving a great local niche that this forum cannot provide. I hope it comes back online soon. I just got back from the range and was going to talk gun talk over there only to find it down right now. Fishing and hunting, I come here mostly. But if it's just about firearms in general and shooting in general, that forum was awesome!:thumbsup:


It's being missed for sure.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> What kind of is making me a little mad is I had a person's contact information in a PM yesterday. I didn't right down that information and I went to go and retrieve it only to find that I can't even get to my PM's on there.


Yea I had a guy gonna buy a gun from me and I sent him a pm on there at 530 this morning. Now I can't get up with him. 
I swear some guys act like little girls getting thier feelings hurt. Grow a set and stop asking another man to keep someone from hurting your feelings. Gonna miss that forum.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I enjoyed the Gun Forum and reading reviews on firearms, it got to the point, where race and politics were brought up all the time. Some of the same guys who were or are banned from here liked to keep things stirred up there. It really is a shame


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Bummer 
Just tried to have a look and saw it down.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe operation jade helm got it!


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

I just wish there was a heads up. That is the only BS with the situation.


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

There were warnings on a number of posts, but folks kept posting the same kind of crap. The site would have been perfect if there hadn't been an "off-topic" section. Plenty of places on the internet for getting the news, I don't need it on a local gun or fishing forum.


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

jakec said:


> Yea I had a guy gonna buy a gun from me and I sent him a pm on there at 530 this morning. Now I can't get up with him.
> I swear some guys act like little girls getting thier feelings hurt. Grow a set and stop asking another man to keep someone from hurting your feelings. Gonna miss that forum.


Dang man, that sucks! Maybe he is a member over here too? Good luck! -Josh


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering what the heck happened to it. That forum and this one comprise about 90% of my on-line activity.
I guess I never went to the sections that had all the BS. There were a few guys that tended to stir things up but Ian should have just warned them and then banned them instead of shutting it down.
99% of the guys on there were good people, no different than here.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't see all the hijinks. I usually don't do anything but look at the for sale sections and informational stuff. I ventured into the off topic section a few times. Same ones always making a scene. Same ones who got the previous owners of this site to shut down the firearms for sale section. Acted like a bag of dicks here, acted like a bag of dicks there, imagine that...


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey, that sounds like a good name for a new forum. "Bag of Dicks" central.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

joel6180 said:


> Hey, that sounds like a good name for a new forum. "Bag of Dicks" central.


Hmmm, I don't know that I would join that forum.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Thinking GCGF was a spin off from this site a while back :whistling: :whistling::2guns:


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I am sure it is punishment for all the arguing in the political threads..all you have to do is stop political/religion/current event topics. Gun sale forums may be dying though as Facebook, as much as I hate it, has hundreds of sales sites, I am on 10 and that does not include escambia county. I want to buy/sell a gun not listen to a bunch of liberals pipe off, Armslist is good for me as are the Facebook pages without all the stupid stuff. 

For discussions about guns most manufacturers or types have forums and facebook pages now to get your info from.
Maxx


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

MaxxT said:


> I am sure it is punishment for all the arguing in the political threads..all you have to do is stop political/religion/current event topics. Gun sale forums may be dying though as Facebook, as much as I hate it, has hundreds of sales sites, I am on 10 and that does not include escambia county. I want to buy/sell a gun not listen to a bunch of liberals pipe off, Armslist is good for me as are the Facebook pages without all the stupid stuff.
> 
> For discussions about guns most manufacturers or types have forums and facebook pages now to get your info from.
> Maxx


Very True. I use Facebook alot also to look for what's for sale and there is gun talk everywhere. Hell even F150ecoboost.net has a gun talk area. :thumbsup:

If Ian does not want to own the GCGF anymore. Why don't they put it up for sale? Or whatever and however that works. Let someone else run it and own it.

This is interesting...

http://floridaoathkeepers.blogspot.com/2014/09/beware-of-useful-idiots-of-gulf-coast.html


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't want to read any political or religious opinions on forums that are supposed to be about other topics.

The advertising is still running on the GCGF.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't see much arguing that was bad enough to get any one banned, much less shut down the site. Unless there were a bunch of titty sucking cry babies that were bombarding Ian in PM's crying about stuff.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it will be back in some form but can't say for certain.

I would like to say something about that Oath keepers link provided by Kendive and the GCGF reference he posted. Ian asked us not to discuss it further on his site and out of respect (and I have an enormous amount of it) for him I kept my mouth shut. 

The Oath Keepers are a great bunch on the national level, and I agree with virtually all of their doctrine. However, there are a couple of local members that are complete squirrels. I'm not at liberty to identify or give enough info to narrow down who is who but take that rant in the link with a huge grain of salt. I've had personal contact with one of the local members and he makes Barney Fife look extremely competent. It's not often that I say someone should not even own a firearm if they can do so legally. This guy I wouldn't even trust with a paintball gun. The national office should do an extremely thorough investigation of a couple of the members and at least ask them to kindly move along. Just takes one bad apple to spoil the whole bunch, or at least make them look bad.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Seanpcola said:


> I think it will be back in some form but can't say for certain.
> 
> I would like to say something about that Oath keepers link provided by Kendive and the GCGF reference he posted. Ian asked us not to discuss it further on his site and out of respect (and I have an enormous amount of it) for him I kept my mouth shut.
> 
> The Oath Keepers are a great bunch on the national level, and I agree with virtually all of their doctrine. However, there are a couple of local members that are complete squirrels. I'm not at liberty to identify or give enough info to narrow down who is who but take that rant in the link with a huge grain of salt. I've had personal contact with one of the local members and he makes Barney Fife look extremely competent. It's not often that I say someone should not even own a firearm if they can do so legally. This guy I wouldn't even trust with a paintball gun. The national office should do an extremely thorough investigation of a couple of the members and at least ask them to kindly move along. Just takes one bad apple to spoil the whole bunch, or at least make them look bad.


I have never heard of them either until I decided to Google Gulf Coast Gun Forum... It's crazy what you find on the Internet when you are not looking for it...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://floridaoathkeepers.blogspot.com/2014/09/beware-of-useful-idiots-of-gulf-coast.html



Like this??


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

What most folks forget is that Ian and some of his friends got together and made a great forum that we all could sign up for and use FOR FREE. Now, human nature being what it is and all, after a while some folks take ownership of something that is free and think they can do, or say anything they want. I am a big supporter of the First and Second Amendments and everyone has a right to say what ever they want (see Westboro Church) however, you do not have the right to say whatever you want on someone else's dime. Want to continue this race war? Want to overthrow the government? Want to solve ALL the world's problems? Start your own stinkin' forum! I have had some limited dealings with Ian and he is a good and fair man. I don't think he shut this down because of one or two posts or e-mails. Don't like the rules? Can't help yourself from showing your butt? Can't play well with others? START YOUR OWN FORUM. I hope it comes back, I really do, and if it does let's conduct ourselves like gentlemen and ladies. Just because something is free it doesn't mean that 1. it does not have value, 2. You can do anything you want with it, and 3. it will be around forever.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i read on another forum that the atf is taking over and told them to cease operations immediately.
?????

jack


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

"Maybe they got busted by the ATF, or Dianne Feinstein grabbed all their guns and shut them down! 

No, I don't know...it could be down for maintenance, but 'The GCGF has been taken offline." is not the usual message you see when that happens."


This????


----------



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Gcgf*

I hope its not gone ,It was a great site for all kinds of info ,reloading, shooting, hunting . BUMMER! I will miss it.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i read on another forum that the atf is taking over and told them to cease operations immediately.
> ?????
> 
> jack


What forum would that be?


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

I would like to know the same thing. I really don't think it was shut down from a few bad apples the bunch. There were other things going on that were not fully disclosed, if you read some of the posts made by him, you might get the idea. All I can say is 50 percent. Just a thought?

Robert


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know the reason for the shut down but just heard from somebody in the know that it will be back up on Monday. That's great to hear.


----------



## Redlovingal' (Apr 28, 2015)

I just spoke with a good friend of Ian who told me that he shut down the site because of people who kept emailing him criticizing how he's running the forum and also because of the threads that kept getting out of hand. The site will be back up, no set date but when it comes back the off topic section will be removed and also there will be more rules and restrictions.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Give the offenders one warning. Then ban 'em.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Redlovingal' said:


> I just spoke with a good friend of Ian who told me that he shut down the site because of people who kept emailing him criticizing how he's running the forum and also because of the threads that kept getting out of hand. The site will be back up, no set date but when it comes back the off topic section will be removed and also there will be more rules and restrictions.


So basically a few ninny babies went crying to mama.

I was on there every day and didn't see what any one had to go running to Ian about. If this is the case then some people really need to get some thicker skin because the GCGF was probably the mildest gun forum I've been a member of.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

GCGF was "turned off" yesterday morning. I'm fairly certain that it will be back up sooner than later. If/when it comes back up, there will be some changes. 

There were a variety of reasons why it was turned off. I am not privileged to all of them, but I'm pretty sure an ATF "cease and desist" was not one of them.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I've been friends with Ian for years and spoke with him a couple days ago. It was his decision to turn it off. Had nothing to do with the ATF, CIA, FBI, or any other alphabet boys. He has a lot more to worry about than a website, and with some of the things he has told me in the past I'm surprised it wasn't shut down sooner.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess I've let the shenanigans go on long enough. I bought the gcgf. I shut it down to revamp. You will be able to log back on 5/13/15 at noon. Membership cost is $25 per year if paid in advance. I will take cash payments only. You will be given a new password and set of rules after payment. I will not tolerate cry babies. 1st offense is a warning. 2nd offense you get a *** flag as your avatar. I may take .22 ammo as payment.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Chumm, I'm slightly confused. Are you Ian (I had no idea) or you bought it from Ian?


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

*Ya that funny*



welldoya said:


> Chumm, I'm slightly confused. Are you Ian (I had no idea) or you bought it from Ian?


It is a joke and a very good one!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeh, 2 minutes after I posted that I realized that I have met both and they are not one and the same.
Then I got to thinking - if paid membership worked, everybody would be doing it.
I would think more money would be made from advertising and that would be based on readership numbers.


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, I hope the revamped site has two new forums, the "bag of dicks", and the "tittie babies", because the two groups just can't seem to see eye-to-eye on any topic.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

joel6180 said:


> Well, I hope the revamped site has two new forums, the "bag of dicks", and the "tittie babies", because the two groups just can't seem to see eye-to-eye on any topic.




There will be a third category for members like myself. 

Snobs- We don't care to socialize on the forum, we just want your guns.


----------



## Whisky (Oct 6, 2007)

An official "I got my feelings hurt on the Internet" Section


I really hope it's back up soon, kinda having withdrawals.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> There will be a third category for members like myself.
> 
> Snobs- We don't care to socialize on the forum, we just want your guns.


I understand your position but when selling something, I do look at post count. If I feel like somebody is just there for the classifieds (very few posts) and they contact me, I will put off replying to give long-time forum members a shot.
But then, anything I put out there, I honestly don't care if it sells or not. I'm usually selling more to get room in the safe than anything.


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

Some folks with a huge post count have very little to say. I look at feedback - "shows up on time with money" is my favorite feedback post.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I understand your position but when selling something, I do look at post count. If I feel like somebody is just there for the classifieds (very few posts) and they contact me, I will put off replying to give long-time forum members a shot.
> But then, anything I put out there, I honestly don't care if it sells or not. I'm usually selling more to get room in the safe than anything.


I partially agree. I also look at post count but I believe in first come first serve. Im less likely to dicker on the price with someone with a low post count. That being said, i joined the gcgf for the sole purpose of buying/selling guns. I hope someone wouldn't pass up my interest in buying their fire arm because I don't socialize on the gcgf like I do on other sites.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Post count can mean a lot of things. I don't buy and sell guns much but I have large numbers of trader ratings, all positive, on other sites and that tells a lot. However, when it comes to firearms, everyone has their comfort zone and trading in them has unique pitfalls (legalities). I've bought firearms on GCGF from very low post count members but I used due diligence in checking them out. Post count won't stop me from buying from or selling to someone but others have different outlooks. Usually, a new member with few posts is known to other high profile members so that helps. 

I'm one of the mega high post count members of GCGF with little to say. I socialize on it a lot, have many friends there. I don't have a vast amount of firearms knowledge but I read and learn a lot. I also don't much discuss publicly what I own.


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't believe a gun forum is a place to tell racist jokes and slam the feds, it just sends a bad vibe to anyone who cares to make a swing at gun owners.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I enjoy reading most stuff on there... everyone that has posted on this thread all seem to be great folks. The guys who were getting in it on the Baltimore threads, the 3 liberals, and the 3 butt buddies (ironically who were also banned off PFF) I don't care for, and I would give my guns away before I sold to them... 

Most everyone else is awesome though. I avoid the politics and off topic for the most part. I enjoy the information and people showing off their new toys. I buy and sell a good bit on there too.


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

I am going through withdrawls lol. I hope it comes back soon, I didn't have a high post count but I did get on daily to read the topics and checkout members project guns. Ian and the other mods ran the forum fine to me, but those who were overly political or members of the tinfoil hat society would hijack decent topics. Just like this forum I lurk and read topics that intrest me. Thanks Ian and the other mods fron GCGF, I hope Ian gets hos point across.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

HappyTime said:


> I don't believe a gun forum is a place to tell racist jokes and slam the feds, it just sends a bad vibe to anyone who cares to make a swing at gun owners.


I believe that it's the perfect place to show your first amendment right to slam the feds backed up by the second amendment. Can't have the first without the second in my opinion. And the federal government knows this.

I for one am not scared of anti-gun nuts people. They can cry and scream all they want. But when in trouble, they are going to call someone with a gun.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

sorry to interrupt this post 
but I felt I needed to increase my post count 
just in case I wanted to buy something
well gotta go some one just put something up for sale and no one has yet chimed in with a GLWS 
this high post count might be purty easy after all


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

You have a right to your opinion, I for one am scared of the anti gun people, as they will stop at nothing to get their way. Plenty of not scared folks have had thier rights revoked because of things instagated and gone too far. There is a differance between standing up for your rights and thumbing your nose at the laws, or LEO's whom I respect and understand the difficultlly of their jobs. True there are bad apples who tend to go too far on both sides, and they should be delt with accordinglly.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I still don't understand the "punish everyone because the actions of a few" choice... but it's not my forum.

Just ban the trouble makers. Seems every time the same 6 folks get in to it, the thread gets deleted. Just because they have a "high post count" or own a bunch of cool guns, doesn't make them any less of an asshole...

But again, not my forum. Hopefully it comes back online soon.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's not just number of posts I look at, it's quality of posts. If I see somebody make a real ass of themselves in their posts I write their name down. I've got 3 or 4 from here and a couple from GCGF. I won't sell to them under any circumstances.
I'm not saying the more posts the better. I'm saying when somebody's first post is "I'll take it", that's what I don't like. That's why a lot of forums restrict access to the classifieds until a member has 30 posts and 30 days.


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

How do you get your post count up when you really don't think you have anything worthwhile to share? I buy and sell guns as a hobby and a sideline business. Mostly revolvers and lever action rifles. Neither type gun was a real popular topic of conversation on the GCGF. I'd ask a question about one of those type guns, and get maybe 4 or 5 responses.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess everybody is different. I've got an opinion on just about everything. Now, whether that's a good or bad thing I don't know but it sure increases my post count!
I'm a big fan of both revolvers and lever action rifles. I like threads about them.


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, my post count really sucks.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Its back!!!!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure I'm going back. If somebody can just shut it down, and leave everyone in the dark whenever they want, maybe it's not that great a place. Just sayin'


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

As to post count. I listen (read) more than I say (post). Someone once said God gave us two ears and one mouth, so you should listen more than you talk.
It is how I learn.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think everybody is focusing too much on what I said about post count. I'm not saying the guy who has 5,000 posts is a better (and more trustworthy) member than the guy who joined last month and has 30 posts.
I'm talking about the guy who has 5 posts and every one of them is to buy or sell a gun. Or the guy who has 1 post and that post is "I'll take it". I would rather sell to a contibuting member than to a guy who just trolls the internet to buy and sell guns.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

welldoya said:


> I think everybody is focusing too much on what I said about post count. I'm not saying the guy who has 5,000 posts is a better (and more trustworthy) member than the guy who joined last month and has 30 posts.
> I'm talking about the guy who has 5 posts and every one of them is to buy or sell a gun. Or the guy who has 1 post and that post is "I'll take it". I would rather sell to a contibuting member than to a guy who just trolls the internet to buy and sell guns.


Okay, I see your point. BTW great handle! Welldoya! I am just not as creative! Haha!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I think everybody is focusing too much on what I said about post count. I'm not saying the guy who has 5,000 posts is a better (and more trustworthy) member than the guy who joined last month and has 30 posts.
> I'm talking about the guy who has 5 posts and every one of them is to buy or sell a gun. Or the guy who has 1 post and that post is "I'll take it". I would rather sell to a contibuting member than to a guy who just trolls the internet to buy and sell guns.


hey man I wasnt referencing your post with my reply on the other thread. the post count subject is very common on another hunting forum I am a member of. I randomly post stupid insignificant stuff like "post count" or "corn" or even "happy birthday" just screwing around. I think you and I have relatively the same views on this subject.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> hey man I wasnt referencing your post with my reply on the other thread. the post count subject is very common on another hunting forum I am a member of. I randomly post stupid insignificant stuff like "post count" or "corn" or even "happy birthday" just screwing around. I think you and I have relatively the same views on this subject.


No offense taken. I just noticed that several posters mentioned post count and didn't want anybody to think that post count was all that I looked for in trust-worthy individuals. Far from it. 
Thanks for the clarification though.


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

I guess I could take some pictures of my boat..& post. Maybe just one side of it so I don't have to clean the whole thing. Once I manage to get 50 posts, and 90 days as a member, I will be posting some images of guns on this forum.


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

Not much has changed on the GCGF. Looks like the "bag of dicks" have their playground back.


----------

